# Soundprobleme bei IBM Thinkpad

## LinuxTom

Habe schon alle möglichen Seiten durchstöbert, aber letztlich nichts gefunden. Das Problem ist, dass beim Start UDEV automatisch die erkannten Module lädt.

Beim Sound eben das Modul "snd_cs4232". Alles auch so, wie es in den entsprechenden Seiten steht. Jedoch kommt ein Sig11 beim booten:

```
ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:07.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0x00008400

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fatal opcode executed

ACPI: Fatal opcode executed

pnp: Device 00:06 activated.

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000170

 printing eip:

c0298e71

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

Modules linked in: snd_cs4232 snd_opl3_lib snd_hwdep snd_cs4231_lib button snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_mpu401_uart processor snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd soundcore uhci_hcd usbcore floppy

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c0298e71>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010286   (2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #2)

eax: 00000000   ebx: c5964400   ecx: 00000000   edx: c5964400

esi: 00000000   edi: 00000000   ebp: c5964400   esp: c501be30

ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 0000  gs: 0033  ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 1025, ti=c501a000 task=c5f09030 task.ti=c501a000)

Stack: 00000000 c5964400 00000000 00000000 00000000 c6ab5493 fffffff4 c5964400

       c5964200 c59643b8 c6ab595a c6ab5a4c c5f1cc00 c5f1cc00 00000001 c6ab6100

       c5f1cca4 c0297f40 c5f1cc00 00000000 c6ab611c c02a3552 c4e2c840 c5f1cc4c

Call Trace:

 [<c6ab5493>] <0> [<c6ab595a>] <0> [<c0297f40>] <0> [<c02a3552>] <0> [<c0342821>] <0> [<c02a365f>] <0> [<c02a36a3>] <0> [<c02a2b3d>] <0> [<c02a33ba>] <0> [<c02a365f>] <0> [<c02a2e21>] <0> [<c6ac402f>] <0> [<c01286e7>] <0> [<c01168ae>] <0> [<c0103b46>] <0> [<c0340000>] <0> =======================

Code: 89 d8 e8 91 f9 ff ff 85 c0 89 c2 75 0c c7 83 70 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 b2 01 5b 89 d0 c3 55 89 d5 57 56 89 c6 53 83 ec 04 89 0c 24 <83> b8 70 01 00 00 00 0f 85 06 01 00 00 f6 80 74 01 00 00 08 0f

EIP: [<c0298e71>]  SS:ESP 0068:c501be30

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 159999699 ns)

Time: pit clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN0] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN0] to D3

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN1] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN1] to D3

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:02.0 [1014:0092]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:02.0, mfunc 0xfba97543, devctl 0x62

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0498, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000010

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:02.1 [1014:0092]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:02.1, mfunc 0xfba97543, devctl 0x62

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0498, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x220-0x22f

cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x220-0x22f

cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

eth0: NE2000 (DL10022 rev 30): io 0x300, irq 3, hw_addr 00:50:BA:7F:77:A7

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (64 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM2] (46 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM6] (29 C)
```

Ich habe schon alles probiert. Den aktuellen Kernel drauf. Auch udev neu kompiliert. Nichts hilf. Wo kann ich jetzt noch ansetzten, um den Bösewicht zu finden?

"emerge -- info" bingt:

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes)

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 05 Dec 2007 12:16:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ ftp://ftp.mneisen.org/gentoo "

LINGUAS="de en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib ace acl acpi activefilter addbookmarks adns adsl afs aim aio akode alac alias alsa altenburgcards amr amrnb amrwb animgif ao aotuv apache2 apm arts artswrappersuid async athena audacious audiofile audit automount autoreplace background bash-completion berkdb binfilter bitmap-fonts bl bzip2 calendar caps cdaudio cdb cddb cdinstall cdio cdparanoia cdrom cdsound chardet chm chroot cjk cli clock-screen clvm cman connectionstatus cracklib crypt css ctrlmenu cups cursors cvs cvsgraph dbase dbus dga dhcp dialup directfb disassembler disk-partition divx djbfft dlz dmi dnd dnsdb dri dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread emf emovix enca encode enscript examples exif extensions extra-algorithms extrafilters extras fam fame fasttrack fat fax fbcon fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg fftw firebird firefox flac flash flatfile flite font-server fontconfig foomaticdb fortran freetext freetts ftp ftruncate gdbm gdl gdm geldkarte general genericjb geoip geos german gif gimp gimpprint gmedia gmtfull gmthigh gmtsuppl gmttria gnokii gnome gnome-print gnuplot gnutella gocr gphoto2 gpm gps grammar gs gsm gtk gulm h323 hal hbci hddtemp hdri hfs high-ints highlight html http httpd ibam ibmacpi ical icons iconv icq id3 id3tag idn image imagemagick imap imlib inifile injection inkjar innkeywords insecure-savers iodbc ioemu ion3-voidupstreamsupport-truetype ipf-transparent ipfilter ipppd ipv6 ipw3945 ipw4965 irc irmc isdnlog itrax jabber jad java javascript jbig jingle jpeg jpeg2k jpgraph jrtplib jsapi kde kdecards kdepim kdm kdrive keyring kipi kmid lame largefile largeterminal lash latex libcaca libdsk libgcrypt lirc live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lyrics lyx lzo lzw mad madwifi mbrola mcal md5sum mdb midi mime mimencode mixer mjpeg mmx mng mouse mozilla mp2 mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mp4live mpd mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn msnextras mudflap multiuser musepack nas ncurses netcdf netpbm network nfconntrack nfs nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin nspr ntfs ntp odbc ogg openexr opengl openmp oscar pam pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 rdesktop readline reflection session smartcard sndfile sockets socks5 sox speech speex spell spl ssl sysfs syslog tcpd tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf x86 xcomposite xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xvid yahoo zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-cs4232" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="neomagic"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

PS: Starte ich dann alsasound, bleibt er bei "Loading: snd-card-0 ..." hängen.

----------

## SvenFischer

Hmm, was macht Dein Beitrag im Diskussionsforum?

Ich hatte auch mal Probelme mit meinem alten T23 und disem CS Soundship. Ich musste immer alles Soundzeug als Modul kompilieren und laden lassen, damit es funktionierte.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich musste immer alles Soundzeug als Modul kompilieren und laden lassen, damit es funktionierte.

 

Das habe ich ja auch gemacht. Das Schlimme: Ich glaube mit einem der vorhergehenden Kernel hat es funktioniert. Ich weiß absolut nicht, wo ich da ansetzen soll. *heul*

----------

## Keepoer

Zar Off-Topic, aber ein P-II ist i586er Architektur! Laut emerge verwendest du aber i686er! Hast du bisher noch anderswo Probleme gehabt, ausser bei deinem Soundtreiber?

MfG

Keep

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> , aber ein P-II ist i586er Architektur! Laut emerge verwendest du aber i686er! Hast du bisher noch anderswo Probleme gehabt, ausser bei deinem Soundtreiber?

 

Uuups. Nein. Das würde ja beudeuten, dass ich den ganzen Laptop neu machen müsste. Da es aber bisher kein Problem gab, könnte ich doch durch die Änderung von

```
CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

auf

```
CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i586 -pipe"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"
```

mittels "emerge system" (und das 2 mal, danach "emerge world") alles neu machen.

Aber ob ich CBUILD und CHOST einfach so ändern kann, glaube ich nicht. Schitt, da gab es mal einen Thread.

Oder ist es besser, gleich alles neu zu machen?

----------

## LinuxTom

Google sagt aber, dass viele den P-II (Deschutes) als i686 benutzen. Das war damals auch meine Entscheidungsgrundlage. Ich müsste dann die CPU_Flags auch auf "pentium2" ändern, denn das unterscheidet mein gcc auch noch.

----------

## Gibheer

also da muss ich mal was richtig stellen. Der Pentium 2 ist sehr wohl ein i686 und ich hab mehrere PCs die so laufen und selbst nach gentoo-wiki ist der P2 ein 686er. Der P 1 war ein 586, aber schon der P 1 MMX war 686. Also keine Panik, die Architektur stimmt.

Wo hast du das denn her Keepor?

----------

## LinuxTom

Beim alten Kernel 2.6.22.gentoo-r9 kommt der Fehler nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

## toralf

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Beim alten Kernel 2.6.22.gentoo-r9 kommt der Fehler nicht. 

 Wäre ja ein prima Einstieg in "git bisect", oder ?

----------

## think4urs11

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Hmm, was macht Dein Beitrag im Diskussionsforum?

 

eben - Moved from Diskussionsforum to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## LinuxTom

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *LinuxTom wrote:*   Beim alten Kernel 2.6.22.gentoo-r9 kommt der Fehler nicht.  Wäre ja ein prima Einstieg in "git bisect", oder ?

 

Kannst Du mir das mal erklären?

----------

## toralf

Ja, aber die hier http://www.kernel.org/doc/local/git-quick.html können es besser  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Aber so wie ich es verstehe, ist das nur eine Versionsverwaltung? Was hat das mit meiner Hardware zu tun?

----------

## toralf

Du könntest den Changeset für den Kernel ermitteln, der zu dem beschriebenen Verhalten führt und den entsprechenden commit auf der LKML posten.

----------

## LinuxTom

Tja, dann versuche ich mal mit dem git klar zu kommen. Na mal sehen wie das geht. Bei meinem 300MHz ist das nicht gerade eine Sache nur von Stunden.  :Sad: 

----------

## toralf

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Tja, dann versuche ich mal mit dem git klar zu kommen. Na mal sehen wie das geht. Bei meinem 300MHz ist das nicht gerade eine Sache nur von Stunden. 

 Autsch - also meine letzte Bisect-Session hat auf einem T41 (1.7 GHz) gute 3 Stunden gedauert, wobei ich dabei schon ccache genutzt habe. Ich hattee mir deshalb ein gutes Buch genommen und angelegentlich den Computer mit Tastatureingaben gefüttert.

----------

## LinuxTom

Da Du das offensichtlich mit Erfolg gemacht hast: Ich installiere also meinen altern Kernel (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r9) und stelle fest, dass die Module ohne Fehler geladen werden. Dann den neuen Kernel (2.6.23-r3) und sehe den Fehler. Dann nehme ich alle Kernels (2.6.23-r2, 2.6.23-r1, 02.06.23, und 2.6.22-r10) der Reihe nach mir vor und mache das Gleiche. Habe ich dann eine Version die Funktioniert und kleiner ist als die nächst Höhere die nicht funktioniert, stelle ich sozusagen "Unterversionen" dieser Kernel her um den Fehler genau einzugrenzen.

Ist das richtig?

Was ist mit "sys-kernel/kerneloops"?

----------

## toralf

Nun, das Prinzip stimmt, allerdings kannst Du mittels git nicht die Gentoo-Sourcen testen, sondern "nur" den entsprechend versionierten Linux Kernel. Das solltest Du aber eh' zuvor machen (mit dem Gentoo-ebuild sys-kernel/vanilla-sources), da es sich ansonsten um ein Problem mit dem Gentoo-Patchset selbst handelt.

Das komplette Kernel-Repository kann man hier durchbrowsen: http://git.kernel.org/ und hier ist Linus' Kernel : http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux%2Fkernel%2Fgit%2Ftorvalds%2Flinux-2.6.git;a=summary

----------

## LinuxTom

Ok, also an die Arbeit. Ich habe ja glücklicherweise noch einen schnelleren PC, auf dem ich arbeite.

Ich suche jetzt erst einmal den Gentoo-Kernel raus, ab dem es nicht funktioniert.

Und wenn es am UDEV-System liegt? Denn der *.23er kernel lädt mehr Module als der *.22er. Auch die ".config" der beiden Kernel sind ein wenig unterschiedlich. die 23er Konfiguration habe ich erzeugt, indem ich die 22er Konfiguration eingelesen habe und als ".config" neu abgespeichert.

Der Diff sieht so aus:

```
--- linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9/.config   2007-11-13 06:41:44.000000000 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3/.config   2008-01-10 12:02:39.000000000 +0100

@@ -3,2 +3,2 @@

-# Linux kernel version: 2.6.22-gentoo-r9

-# Tue Nov 13 06:41:44 2007

+# Linux kernel version: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3

+# Thu Jan 10 12:02:39 2008

@@ -7,0 +8 @@

+CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

@@ -26 +27 @@

-# Code maturity level options

+# General setup

@@ -31,4 +31,0 @@

-

-#

-# General setup

-#

@@ -39 +35,0 @@

-# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

@@ -44 +40 @@

-# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

+# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

@@ -77,4 +72,0 @@

-

-#

-# Loadable module support

-#

@@ -87,4 +78,0 @@

-

-#

-# Block layer

-#

@@ -94,0 +83 @@

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

@@ -167 +156 @@

-CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_MODEL=4

+CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

@@ -188,0 +178 @@

+CONFIG_DMIID=y

@@ -212,0 +203 @@

+CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

@@ -213,0 +205 @@

+CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

@@ -239,6 +231,5 @@

-# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

-# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

-

-#

-# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

-#

+CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

+CONFIG_SUSPEND_UP_POSSIBLE=y

+CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

+CONFIG_HIBERNATION_UP_POSSIBLE=y

+# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

@@ -247,2 +237,0 @@

-CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

-# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

@@ -249,0 +239 @@

+CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

@@ -304,2 +294 @@

-CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

-# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

+CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

@@ -508,0 +498 @@

+# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

@@ -521,4 +510,0 @@

-

-#

-# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

-#

@@ -527,4 +512,0 @@

-

-#

-# Parallel port support

-#

@@ -532,4 +513,0 @@

-

-#

-# Plug and Play support

-#

@@ -545,4 +523 @@

-

-#

-# Block devices

-#

+CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

@@ -568,4 +543 @@

-

-#

-# Misc devices

-#

+CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

@@ -573,0 +546 @@

+# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

@@ -667,0 +641 @@

+CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

@@ -699,0 +674 @@

+# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA is not set

@@ -701,4 +676 @@

-

-#

-# SCSI low-level drivers

-#

+CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

@@ -783,9 +755 @@

-

-#

-# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

-#

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

-CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

+# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

@@ -854,9 +817,0 @@

-

-#

-# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

-#

-# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

-

-#

-# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

-#

@@ -880,0 +836 @@

+# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_RDAC is not set

@@ -893,0 +850 @@

+# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

@@ -925,4 +881,0 @@

-

-#

-# I2O device support

-#

@@ -939,4 +891,0 @@

-

-#

-# Network device support

-#

@@ -943,0 +893 @@

+# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

@@ -945,0 +896 @@

+# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

@@ -962,0 +914 @@

+# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

@@ -966,4 +917,0 @@

-

-#

-# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

-#

@@ -994,4 +941,0 @@

-

-#

-# Tulip family network device support

-#

@@ -1069,0 +1014 @@

+# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

@@ -1213,0 +1159 @@

+# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

@@ -1224,4 +1169,0 @@

-

-#

-# ISDN subsystem

-#

@@ -1229,4 +1170,0 @@

-

-#

-# Old ISDN4Linux

-#

@@ -1234,4 +1171,0 @@

-

-#

-# CAPI subsystem

-#

@@ -1249,4 +1182,0 @@

-

-#

-# Active AVM cards

-#

@@ -1262,4 +1191,0 @@

-

-#

-# Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

-#

@@ -1273,4 +1198,0 @@

-

-#

-# Telephony Support

-#

@@ -1353,0 +1276 @@

+CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

@@ -1378,4 +1300,0 @@

-

-#

-# IPMI

-#

@@ -1413,4 +1331,0 @@

-

-#

-# TPM devices

-#

@@ -1427,4 +1341,0 @@

-

-#

-# Dallas's 1-wire bus

-#

@@ -1431,0 +1343 @@

+# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY is not set

@@ -1434,0 +1347 @@

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

@@ -1437,0 +1351,2 @@

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

@@ -1438,0 +1354 @@

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

@@ -1440,0 +1357 @@

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

@@ -1441,0 +1359 @@

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

@@ -1442,0 +1361 @@

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

@@ -1464 +1382,0 @@

-CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

@@ -1465,0 +1384 @@

+CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

@@ -1472,0 +1392 @@

+CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

@@ -1499,0 +1420 @@

+# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

@@ -1501,4 +1421,0 @@

-# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

-CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

-CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"

-CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

@@ -1537,0 +1455 @@

+CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

@@ -1540,0 +1459 @@

+# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

@@ -1589,0 +1509,5 @@

+CONFIG_SND_AD1848_LIB=m

+CONFIG_SND_CS4231_LIB=m

+CONFIG_SND_SB_COMMON=m

+CONFIG_SND_SB8_DSP=m

+CONFIG_SND_SB16_DSP=m

@@ -1594,2 +1517,0 @@

-CONFIG_SND_AD1848_LIB=m

-CONFIG_SND_CS4231_LIB=m

@@ -1647,0 +1570 @@

+# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

@@ -1711 +1634 @@

-# Open Sound System

+# SoC Audio support for SuperH

@@ -1713,2 +1635,0 @@

-# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

-CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

@@ -1717 +1638 @@

-# HID Devices

+# Open Sound System

@@ -1718,0 +1640,3 @@

+# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

+CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

+CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

@@ -1735,4 +1659 @@

-

-#

-# USB support

-#

+CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

@@ -1751,0 +1673 @@

+# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

@@ -1761 +1682,0 @@

-# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

@@ -1770,0 +1692 @@

+# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

@@ -1841,0 +1764 @@

+# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858 is not set

@@ -1891,4 +1813,0 @@

-

-#

-# LED devices

-#

@@ -1896,12 +1814,0 @@

-

-#

-# LED drivers

-#

-

-#

-# LED Triggers

-#

-

-#

-# InfiniBand support

-#

@@ -1922,4 +1828,0 @@

-

-#

-# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

-#

@@ -1927,4 +1829,0 @@

-

-#

-# Real Time Clock

-#

@@ -1944,4 +1842,0 @@

-# I2C RTC drivers

-#

-

-#

@@ -1955,0 +1851 @@

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

@@ -1957,0 +1854 @@

+# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

@@ -1975,0 +1873,2 @@

+CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

+# CONFIG_KVM is not set

@@ -1978 +1877 @@

-# Virtualization

+# Userspace I/O

@@ -1980 +1879 @@

-# CONFIG_KVM is not set

+# CONFIG_UIO is not set

@@ -2112 +2010,0 @@

-# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

@@ -2185,4 +2083 @@

-

-#

-# Instrumentation Support

-#

+CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

@@ -2211,4 +2106,4 @@

-

-#

-# Cryptographic options

-#

+CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=m

+CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=m

+CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=m

+CONFIG_ASYNC_XOR=m

@@ -2256,4 +2151 @@

-

-#

-# Hardware crypto devices

-#

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

@@ -2270,0 +2163 @@

+# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

@@ -2277,0 +2171 @@

+CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y
```

----------

## toralf

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> die 23er Konfiguration habe ich erzeugt, indem ich die 22er Konfiguration eingelesen habe und als ".config" neu abgespeichert.
> 
> 

 Ehm, hast Du dies auch mittels "make oldconfig" gemacht (wodurch die Datei .config als Template genmommen wird und eine gültige Konfigurationsdatei für den Kernel erzeugt wird) ?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Ehm, hast Du dies auch mittels "make oldconfig" gemacht ...

 

Jetzt schon, aber das gleiche Problem.

----------

## toralf

Das scheint mir aber kein so großes Problem zu sein , oder ? Differenzen in der .config sind üblich und oftmals auch noch viel heftiger. Entscheidend ist es, einen lauffähigen Kernel ohne Bug zu kennen und einen jüngeren Kernel mit diesem Bug. Dann kann man loslegen.

----------

